# October 2017 Challenge



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2017)

With a total of two entries, the Photo Challenge for October 2017 has been canceled.  I want to thank @gk fotografie and @jcdeboever for taking the time to enter.

It may be possible that the forum is currently saturated with various contests, so I am going to switch to a bi-monthly format to see if interest increases.  Soon, I'll announce the theme for November-December.


----------



## Low_Sky (Nov 1, 2017)

I've never participated in the Monthly Challenge, but I will say that I felt particularly discouraged by the theme this month.  I often look at the themes and think about how I'd shoot them, and I was stumped by "Harvest".  I guess I'm not too creative, but I wasn't the only one.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2017)

And the entries:
"Harvest 2017" by @gk fotografie



 

"Harvest Promise" by @jcdeboever


----------



## darkblue-x (Nov 1, 2017)

Great photos...what a shame.
Last months was packed. 
I will admit--and this is my opinion..but voting could have been more spread out if people took more time to look at composition and lighting first instead of just IQ.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 1, 2017)

Low_Sky said:


> I've never participated in the Monthly Challenge, but I will say that I felt particularly discouraged by the theme this month.  I often look at the themes and think about how I'd shoot them, and I was stumped by "Harvest".  I guess I'm not too creative, but I wasn't the only one.


I'd agree with that - even I checked out the thread but was not sure what to shoot.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 2, 2017)

I have to apologize to gk and jc. I actually had taken a photo earlier in the month to be used for this contest and forgot I had it. According to the rules, 3 entries would have been enough to have the contest. I am very sorry. One of you 2 would definitely have won.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 2, 2017)

Ah, I didn't think the theme was that difficult.  Don't stop in the contests very often.  That's a shame didn't get enough.  I should stop in more often.

Maybe if there is a half dozen or so by the end of Nov.  It should stay monthly??


----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2017)

If anyone is ever stumped or unsure of a theme, by all means send me a PM and I will help you with the concepts and give you some general ideas.  If anyone has ideas for themes (SFW only), send them to me.

The lack of a solid idea is not the only reason someone won't enter.  One of the rule changes I implemented was allowing the contest moderators to enter the Monthly Challenge when there are less than two entries (we are normally excluded from the Monthly Challenge and Photo of the Month).  In this case, I had two ideas, but didn't have time to set up something by the time I realized we probably weren't going to make it.  Lessons learned - shoot something at the start and hold it aside, just in case.

I will probably keep it bi-monthly for a little while.  If the participation is consistent we can go back to monthly, which is my desire.



darkblue-x said:


> I will admit--and this is my opinion..but voting could have been more spread out if people took more time to look at composition and lighting first instead of just IQ.


I'm sorry, but I'm not sure of what you mean when you refer to voting.  Do you think the voting needs to be longer than 168 hours / seven days?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 2, 2017)

darkblue-x said:


> Great photos...what a shame.
> Last months was packed.
> I will admit--and this is my opinion..but voting could have been more spread out if people took more time to look at composition and lighting first instead of just IQ.



Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly is " IQ "? I searched the acronym threads and saw it was mentioned, but everyone overlooked giving the meaning


----------



## darkblue-x (Nov 2, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> darkblue-x said:
> 
> 
> > Great photos...what a shame.
> ...


image quality


----------



## limr (Nov 3, 2017)

snowbear said:


> If anyone is ever stumped or unsure of a theme, by all means send me a PM and I will help you with the concepts and give you some general ideas.  If anyone has ideas for themes (SFW only), send them to me.
> 
> The lack of a solid idea is not the only reason someone won't enter.  One of the rule changes I implemented was allowing the contest moderators to enter the Monthly Challenge when there are less than two entries (we are normally excluded from the Monthly Challenge and Photo of the Month).  In this case, I had two ideas, but didn't have time to set up something by the time I realized we probably weren't going to make it.  Lessons learned - shoot something at the start and hold it aside, just in case.
> 
> ...



I'm also not sure why darkblue feels that people are judging solely on IQ. There is no discussion or critique, so really, one would have to be a mind reader to know how people are choosing the photo they want to vote for. As for me, I look at any number of things, including the very intangible, 'How does it hit me?' In general, IQ is fairly low on my list and only enters the equation if it is so poor that it interferes with my enjoyment of the image.

I think that there are a lot of good intentions when the contests are announced, and then as the weeks go by, there's a lot of life that gets in the way. I think one strategy could be to promote/bump the thread more frequently in the first week to catch people when their attention is still on those ideas or intentions, and then again towards the end to light fires under our asses 

As for this month, with the holidays coming up, I do believe it's wise to keep it a two-month theme. There's a whole lot more life thrown at us at this time of year, so even with regular bumps right in the head, it may be hard for people to get something together. Then see how it goes.

Now watch, there's going to be a veritable flood of entries before the end of the year


----------



## limr (Nov 3, 2017)

I wonder if there's some way to add some sort of countdown ticker into your signature.


----------



## darkblue-x (Nov 3, 2017)

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is ever stumped or unsure of a theme, by all means send me a PM and I will help you with the concepts and give you some general ideas.  If anyone has ideas for themes (SFW only), send them to me.
> ...


Conjecture but a feeling I had gotten.
Im really just speaking in general when I say the following...
I feel a lot of shots are underrated in photo contests (not just here) often because some competition are using a high res camera that an APS-C couldnt compete with. With that super high resolution, the photos tend to bear a more professional look thus leaving other valiant shots overlooked completely.


----------



## Designer (Nov 3, 2017)

darkblue-x said:


> I feel a lot of shots are underrated in photo contests (not just here) often because some competition are using a high res camera that an APS-C couldnt compete with. With that super high resolution, the photos tend to bear a more professional look thus leaving other valiant shots overlooked completely.


You series, Bro?


----------



## darkblue-x (Nov 3, 2017)

Designer said:


> darkblue-x said:
> 
> 
> > I feel a lot of shots are underrated in photo contests (not just here) often because some competition are using a high res camera that an APS-C couldnt compete with. With that super high resolution, the photos tend to bear a more professional look thus leaving other valiant shots overlooked completely.
> ...


Vry srs


----------



## Designer (Nov 3, 2017)

@darkblue-x; even if the contest was only about resolution and technical expertise, there is still the question of lens effect.  Any contest that is so narrowly-defined as to discount mid-range sensors has more problems than one of mere judgement.  

IMO, contests and photography in general are subjective enough that almost anything could win, especially given the current state of art education and appreciation.  

No, this site has proven many times over that it's not about the size of one's sensor, but how you use it.  Outstanding images can be created using nearly any device, as long as the photographer has a vision and is able to capture his concept on film/sensor.  Conversely, we see more than a few shots that are "technically correct", but lacking said vision, are nothing special.  

I say if you can press the shutter button, you have every right to post on here just as everybody else.  So what if you don't win?  Most don't win, yet they keep on posting.


----------



## darkblue-x (Nov 3, 2017)

Designer said:


> @darkblue-x; even if the contest was only about resolution and technical expertise, there is still the question of lens effect.  Any contest that is so narrowly-defined as to discount mid-range sensors has more problems than one of mere judgement.
> 
> IMO, contests and photography in general are subjective enough that almost anything could win, especially given the current state of art education and appreciation.
> 
> ...


Not sure if any intention was misunderstood because I actually agree with everything you wrote.
Like when you said "given the current state of art education and appreciation"...I think thats what I find unfortunate and I feel that some platforms lets say other than here I see a lot of this issue. Heck thats why there are some digital mags called "underrated shots" and so on.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 3, 2017)

@darkblue-x , I have won the contest twice since I have been a member here. Trust them, it isn't at all about high-res images. Take a look at my posts. You'll see!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 3, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @darkblue-x , I have won the contest twice since I have been a member here. Trust them, it isn't at all about high-res images. Take a look at my posts. You'll see!


I second that. I think the couple times I won, I used film, then another time an entry level APC camera.  Both times I was totally shocked I won.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 3, 2017)

One other thing on judging the images, at least for me, is the creativity and interpretation of the theme.



limr said:


> I wonder if there's some way to add some sort of countdown ticker into your signature.


It my be technically possible as a link; Not sure about TPF rules as it is like an animated image.


----------



## limr (Nov 3, 2017)

snowbear said:


> One other thing on judging the images, at least for me, is the creativity and interpretation of the theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really a second-by-second moving real-time ticker, but more of a "X days left!" that would only change day to day.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 3, 2017)

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > One other thing on judging the images, at least for me, is the creativity and interpretation of the theme.
> ...


I’ll see what I can find


----------



## darkblue-x (Nov 5, 2017)

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...


When's the next contest?


----------



## snowbear (Nov 5, 2017)

darkblue-x said:


> When's the next contest?


This month.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 7, 2017)

darkblue-x said:


> I will admit--and this is my opinion..but voting could have been more spread out if people took more time to look at composition and lighting first instead of just IQ.


I don't quite understand what you mean by this. Image quality is based on composition and lighting, as well as a number of other aspects that are controlled only by the photographer and their subject. Sensor size and resolution have nothing to do with it. In my opinion, any time a photographer brings up sensor size, resolution, or general camera limitations as a reason they couldn't create a great image, I see it as a poor excuse and a major cop-out.


----------



## plm (Dec 23, 2017)

snowbear said:


> And the entries:
> "Harvest 2017" by @gk fotografie
> View attachment 149105
> 
> ...


I know this contest is long over, however I thought I would comment anyway. I really like the shot of the wheat or oats or whatever it is in the first photo. Very nice photo IMHO.


----------

